
Crossing the U.S. Border? Here’s How to Securely Wipe Your Computer - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/07/crossing-us-border-heres-how-securely-wipe-your-computer
======
schoen
Note that we also emphasize that we don't think most travelers would want to
do this.

